# Dire: fare II



## Leda (19 Gennaio 2014)

Tra ciò che vedo e dico,
tra ciò che dico e taccio,
tra ciò che taccio e sogno,
tra ciò che sogno e scordo,
la poesia.

Scivola
tra il sì e il no:
dice
ciò che taccio,
tace
ciò che dico,
sogna
ciò che scordo.

Non è un dire:
è un fare.
È un fare
che è un dire.

La poesia
si dice e si ode:
è reale.
E appena dico
è reale,
si dissipa.
È più reale, così?
*

Octavio Paz


----------



## Leda (19 Gennaio 2014)

Per Nausicaa, che si chiede cosa sia la poesia, e se - soprattutto - le piaccia


----------

